# Should i use clexane if there is a chance i dont need it??



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

I had 2 miscarriages in 2012, the reasons are unknown and have been put down to bad luck.
My cycle last year, they gave me clexane to inject. I did so and got a BFN.

I have never had the blood clotting test to determine if i have an issue.

Now, im at a new clinic and i mentioned about clexane to her, she asked me if i wanted it and i said as long as it didnt affect the end result then i would. 
She gave me a prescription and told me that if my body didnt need it, it wont do any harm in having it anyway.

Im after opinions?? What do you think? Should i use it? Has anyone been in a simular situation?

Xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi honey   why wouldn't you just have the clotting tests done ? They're only level 1 tests & relatively inexpensive. Mine were done at the hospital as part of the miscarriage investigations. It was here they found I had Antiphospholipid syndrome, which causes early miscarriage   so I was told I would be on clexane for the duration of any pregnancy. This allowed me to carry my little monkey to term   although they didn't tell me that I would need to continue for six weeks after birth too   Tbh if you were on the 40mg prophylactic dose, I can't see any real downside. I've just re-read my pack insert & can't see much negative there either. You should have your liver & renal function monitored. So it would have thinned the blood, which in turn would improve blood supply to the uterus. 
xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks kamdy for sharing ur experience.

At the time bundles, i had the NK cell test, they offered me the clotting test but we really couldnt afford it.. it was an extra £350 for the test so we said no. 

I cant see that clexane would give me a BFN nor can i see my consultant give it to me if it was going to affect my result but its still a thought i have. They have given me 20mg. I may have a good read through it today. Its not like i have anything else to do seems im practically bedbound!!!

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi
I have had Miscarriages and so my clinic decided to test me for clotting issues. It was pricey but it did determine issues and so I am now on clexane and aspirin. I was pretty sure that I had clotting issues due to the miscarriages and a bit of family history surrounding blood clots. 
I think if your consultant says no harm then I'd do it. I'm starting my clexxane today! Eek! X


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi fairy!!

I start mine today too!! At what point are you in your cycle?

I was doing aspirin as well but they have told me to stop if im doing clexane.

X


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

I had collection yesterday. Waiting for my phone call now! 
What about you?


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow Hope, that is expensive   I'm on clexane and aspirin. Aspirin works on a different part of the clotting pathway - think its factor X but can't remember. I'm lucky I have a medical lab background & a dear friend is chief Haematologist at a Welsh hospital  
xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fairy, i too had EC yesterday!! Im impatiently waiting for my call... the other clinics i have been to have always called me around 10... so i am panicking that they have forgot about me! Lol!

God, bundles, you are lucky!! I need a top IVF consultant as a friend i think!! Lol!
It was expensive, and with the NK test been £600 as well, we had to make a decision on which test was more important at that time. And as the medication for NK is more expensive and more complex, we went with that.. luckily, it came back negitive.

X


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

I tested positive for MTHFR and lupus positive and so the clexane and aspirin treat different things I believe. 
This is my first time doing IVF so have no comparison but my clinic just cslled end I have 5/5 fertilised. I'm had 10 but I egg shared so I'm do relieved that all 5 fertilised as there weren't many left once split in half! 
Fingers crossed you've had your call and it was good news xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay!!! Well done! So all your eggs were mature then and fertilised! Thats really good! Did they say when your transfer will be.

Well, after going in a mood cos i thought the clinic had forgot about me.. they called to tell me that i had in fact 38 eggs, 10 were immature (which is to be expected with so many) and 11 out of 14 fertilised.

The good thing about the lister (and other clinics) is they give you a progress report daily, or so im lead to believe. Unfortunatly, my clinic dont so im in the dark until transfer.. which is weds.

X


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

38
That is remarkable!!!! 
11 is a fab number. I'd hoped for more to share, they saw loads of follicles but they were very cautious with my doses on stims as high risk for OHSS. 
Not sure if the clinic will call as tomorrow is Sunday. 
I'm booked in for Monday but they will call Monday if they want to move to Wednesday. 
I'm going to have acupuncture before and after transfer. 
You're with a different clinic now then? 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Strange that because the lister did the same to me and i only got 12 eggs, personally i thought they were a little over cautious.

Yep, im with my local clinic who have been the best so far.... i have been to 2 top london clinics.. the 1st lacked people skills and the 2nd was the lister.

Did you enjoy the treatment you got yesterday? The food was lush! 

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh my God it was fab! Very fancy! 
I felt they were over cautious but we got 10 so all ok in tgat respect in the end.
Just had my first clexane jab. Oh my god! So painful!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

And its quality not quantity....  

I did mine at 6... it took ages to go in. Its a thicker needle than the one used for stimming.
Last time i used clexane i bruised. My tummy was black and blue.
What dose are you on? Im on 20mg

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Yep I guess so and I'm so glad all 5 fertilised. I hope that happened for my recipient. 
I'm on 40mg. 
Not looking forward to that treat daily!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was on 40mg last time. No bruise yet from my 1st injection, maybe the 20mg isnt as bad as the 40mg.

How are you feeling after EC? I still feel quite poorly.  

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't feel too bad. A little tired, a bit sore but I'm guessing that's to be expected if you've been prodded and poked. 
I can't stop thinking about those 5 maybe babies of ours up in Chelsea somewhere. I hope they are ok! 

In what way do you feel bad? 

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad you feel okish...

Im guessing the lister will call you today right?? I hope so!!

I too am thinking about my embies, i wont get to hear anything until transfer day, although im starting to see the positives by not knowing... ignorance is bliss as they say!

Oh god, i always feel rough for around 5 days after EC. I get constant stitch feeling around my belly, really bloated. I feel like my insides are going to drop out at any moment and my breathing is affected too, i guess its because my ovaries are so swollen, they are pushing all my organs up! Thats a guess tho.

Ive had strict instruction to rest up, its just so boring though!!!

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

They didn't say they'd call today. I'm not expecting them to. It would be great if they did though. 
I assume as it is Sunday that I wouldn't hear. 
I'm resting all day too, trying to be as ready as possible for transfer. 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, no news is good news eh!!!

What time is transfer?

Resting is boring! Im over it already and its not even 11 yet!

X


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Well I hope so! 
Transfer is 12. 
I'm hoping for acupuncture before and after transfer so I'm going to get an early train and get up into town nice and early. Have a drink and watch the world go by in my new favourite Starbucks in Pimlico either before or after acupuncture. 
I'm trying not to get too wound up.
What time is your transfer? 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like a plan batman!!!

So you live in london then?
Ive never done or fancied accupuncture. On my last cycle, i ate alp the right foods, supplements and did a hypnotherapy CD everynight and it was my worst cycle... least amount of eggs and my 1st BFN. I put it down to stressing myself out too much so this cycle, i promised myself i wouldnt. I would eat healthy but if i wanted something naughty, then i would... and thats what ive done! Although i feel the extra pounds!!!

I dont know what time transfer is, they said they will call me on tuesday with a time but the said late morning. 

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Nope I live out near Reading so an easy train journey in.
I haven't stressed too much I think. A bit like you ive eaten well but also eaten what I've fancied too and can feel the pounds. Still im not worried about that! 
I don't mind acupuncture, I orefer reflexology though. I've had an appointment with Emma Cannon though and am hopefully seeing her tomorrow and I found her very good. Very calming and positive and that was the day before collection. I'm hoping ip will feel the same before transfer if I can get in to see her.
Is your clinic in town? Are you based in London? 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

No, my clinic is in warwickshire (midlands) its only a 20 minute car journey away. 

The one thing that we struggled with when doing treatment was the travelling. 2-3 hours each way to london really took its toll. Im loving the fact i could nip over for a scan and carry on with my day on this cycle.

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

That must be much easier. I don't mind going up into town, it's only when I ended up having daily scans it was tiring!


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Unexpected news! 
They now want to do a day 5 transfer. All 5 are still fighting on and are grade 1. 
Some are 8 cell and some are 7 cells.
Think that's what they said anyway. I was so flustered!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oooo thats fantastic news!!! So we will be having transfer the same day!!

I had a blood test today and the clinic have just called to say im showing slight signs of OHSS. That my blood is thicker than normal. I find that strange as im on clexane so u can imagine how much thicker it would be without it. 
They said that i need to wear them socks to help circulate my blood and liquid as its sitting on my belly.
OH has gone into panic mode! Lol.

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh gosh. I hope you're ok. Water, water water! I also got told coconut water is great for flushing through. 
I haven't been tested for ohss at all. Is that to be expected? I feel fine apart from the odd twinge around my middle. 

Same day transfer, fingers crossed for us both. 
I'm really pleased they are doing so,well so far, fingers crossed they keep that way.
Two days away seems an awfully long time away. 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

It depends on your AMH level. My AMH level is over 67 so i was at high risk for OHSS anyway, then because i got 38 eggs, that put me in even higher risk.

Im ok, except im VERY bloated. My tummy looks like a burger! I have shortness of breath too but other than that, i feel great.

Ah, weds will soon come round... just 1 whole day to go!! Xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi fairy...

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope we both have sticky ones!!

Im in at 10, what about you?

Have u thought about how many ur transferring?

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Hope
I went in at 10 in the end and was sitting in Starbucks in Pimlico by 10:35!
How did it go for you?
All 5 of mine have survived so far, 1 was at blast and 1 preblast and 3 more slowly progressing. 
They decided because of my age and the fact the blast was top quality, that they would only transfer 1 back, we took their advice.
They are trying to get the others further to see if they are good enough to freeze. 
Can't wait to hear how you got on
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi fairy,

Congratulations on been PUPO!!!

Mine was at 10 as well, but it was delayed until 12. So, i had 2 at blasto stage and a further 5 that werent quite there yet so like you, they were keeping the going until today and let me know if they were fit to freeze.
We decided in the end to put both back.
I did end up back in hospital and stayed overnight though due to OHSS... bk at home resting now.

Whens ur OTD??


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay Hope Congrats on being PUPO    just checking up on you    

Fairy Congrats to you too  

Let's hope they're all busy snuggling in to their new homes  

xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you bundles...

Lets hope they are sticky ones!!! 

Xxx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Hope!
How are you? Congratulations on your successful transfer. Two embies getting comfy! 
What's happened with ohss then ? Are you ok? 
When is your otd? Mine is next Friday? Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

My lining was 16mm so they better be getting snuggly!!! Lol

Doc said to take it easy. He said that he is shocked that it isnt worse than it is considering how many eggs i got.
Turns out, he was going to presribe me clexane for the OHSS so i do need it after all.
Feeling better, still got pain but not half as bad as it was, thank god. I am struggling to drink though as i can only drink really cold water but ive heard embabies to like it and its best to drink at room temp.
Going to start eating brazil nuts today

My OTD is the 27th which is a week on monday. Wish mine was next friday like yours.
Did you find out of you were able to freeze any. All my 5 went to blasto but unfortunately, the quality was too poor to freeze  

X


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Same with my remaining 4  Hope.  

Didn't know clexane treated OHSS. It bloody hurts doesn't it?! 

Monday 27th, that's annoying for you. The Lister definitely ask youM tes2 weeks after collection so it's  Definitely Friday for me!!
It seems a life time away.
I've been a bit achy today. Cramps across my lower back. 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that  

Yes, it does as OHSS causes blood clots and clexane prevents them.

I still look very bloated due to the OHSS and my right ovary but im not bloated for any other reason i dont think.
Ive had a few AF cramps today, very very mild. Im trying to see it as a positive thing as it is too early for it to be AF related but who knows.

Yep, so you will know a whole wkend before me (unless i test early  ) although OH wont let me!!!

X


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm a teacherand it's half term so I'll have a week to get my head straight either way! 
My and my husband have a few nights away just the two of us to get sorted together. Then if it's good news we come back and life gets more exciting or we have to be together enough if it is bad news to come back and pretend like nothing has happened so my son doesn't pick up on it all. 
I'm having all oats of twinges but I guess I normally do and maybe I don't notice them!! 

FL xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I really really really want to go to the seaside tomorrow and breathe in some salty sea air! The weather isnt looking to great mind and doubt OH will be up for it.  

Im trying to remember if i was getting these cramps before transfer as alot of them can be down to the pessaries, but i cant remember. Im so sick of resting now.
Ive been signed off until the 30th due to the OHSS. I work nights so i wouldnt want to go bk to work on my 2ww anyway and mess all my bodyclock up.

Have you decided where you are going to go for a break?

X


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Did you get to the seaside? 
Our break away is a surprise for me so no idea! Either way we're going to need it.

I'm having lots if cramps today and back pain and I'm so worried it all means it's coming to an end.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

No, we didnt. I did finally get out of the house though!  
We went to a shopping retail park and then sunday lunch (im getting peckish now tho)

I was super positive today, i really thought this was going to work but npw negitive nancy has reared her head.
Im super tired, had a few cramps and sore boobs but i know its down to the pessaries.

We bought some 1st response tests today and we have decided to test friday.

Oooo hope it will be a nice surprise. It will be just be just what you need whatever the result will be. I do know that the Lister have excellent success rates.  

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

It's so hard isn't it trying to remain positive. 
I'm seeing Emma Cannon tomorrow for a treatment amd am headed upstairs soon to do a little bit of mindfulness meditation and try to relax. 
I'm hoping tomorrow will go quickly, I'm going to London with my mum and we're having lunch and hitting the shops and then headed for acupuncture. By the time we get home it'll be gone 7 I reckon. 
Then Tuesday im working, I have a meeting with my headteacher about some plans for a project im leading on and then I'm teaching in the afternoon and seeing friends in the after school slot. 
That just leaves two days to fill. My friend has just had a dp baby and I think that seeing her before OTD is a good time in case it goes wrong as I shan't want to be near newborns for a bit! 
I might have a bit of teaching on Wednesday to catch up a group I missed when out having treatment. 
I'm thinking I can do this! 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad you seem to have your head round the 2ww.... amd that you have a busy filled week. I havent got anything at all planned which i dont think will help but ive been signed off for 2 weeks. I seem to ok during the day, im positive... its just at night the negitive thoughts come :-(

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Being signed off has pros and cons I guess. 
How have you been today?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I work permanent nights so didnt want the routine to jeopodise my chances of a BFP..

Ive been quite bloated today and cramping alot. Sore boobs have gone. Ive had a good day today (PMA wise)

What about you? Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Fair enough, very sensible.
My boobs aren't especially sore but I've been still having all these aches and cramps. It just feels a bit like it could develop into AF so I'm worried. 
How are you? 
When are you testing again, is it Monday? 
Xxx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh I've just noticed your signature. Congratulations. That's great news xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha! Yes, i got my BFP!! Ive been testing since monday but wanted to make sure the line was getting darker.

OH doesnt know yet.

My boobs stopped hurting 2 days ago. On my 1st pregnancy, they were a killer so im sure they will start hurting soon.
OHSS has reared its head.. which is common if you get pregnant. Will speak to the clinic tomorrow.

Oooo, not long for you! 2 more sleeps! Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm so pleased for you but shame about OHSS. Hopefully that will settle down. 
I'm so bored of waiting and so worried it's failed. I'm sick of this week! 

Hope the clinic get back to you soon xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks,

I would feel like this everyday if it meant having this baby. Will call the clinic tomorrow. I dont want to cause them any bother.

Please let me know how you get on?
Better get used to this clexane then eh!

Xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

From my experience, clexane is needed. At least for me. I had thrompoembolia which lead to loosing my 2 babies (( Since then, I use it. I am now using clexane 40 after my hysto last week. And if I remember correctly, i will use it after the ec again. But i never had pain while injecting it.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I too have had 2 losses. I have never been tested why but wanted clexane as it wasnt going to hurt trying.

To be fair, i got 38 eggs and hypostimulated (and looks like its getting worse with my BFP) so my consultant wanted me on clexane anyway to aviod.

On my last cyclw, i was on 40mg and the bruises i got were crazy. This time im on 20mg and although i bruise, its not half as bad.
Do you know when i will stop clexane? 12 weeks?

X


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Hope, just wanted to say congrats on your BFP!

I've had various tests done and never found any clotting issues. However, because I'd had 3 failed cycles and the clinic couldn't see any reason why, they wanted me on clexane for any further cycles. Well it seemed to have made the difference for me! Although I ended up miscarrying my first, it was my first ever BFP. Whether or not it was the clexane which made the ultimate difference, I don't know, as I also had blasto transfer and acupuncture and on this time around I also had the scratch.

With regards to stopping the clexane, my clinic said that would be down to my GP or MW to decide. After I had my booking in appointment with MW, I was put under consultant care and I saw him at 14 weeks at which point he said I didn't need to carry on (which was just as well, as I'd run out a couple of days previously!). I think usually you're on it until 12 weeks though, but it's definitely worth the chat with your clinic and midwife.

Best of luck with your pregnancy!
x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Honestly I lose my Internet and almost miss your BFP Hope !! Yay     Glad I forced myself to pop into McDs to catch up with modding  
xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you nat,

Will spk to my clinic tomorrow and see if they can prescribe me more until i see a midwife.

Ah, bundles, thank you! Mmm macdonalds... think thats the only thing i could manage to eat or fancy eating right now xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll let you know Hope
I will have to take clexane all throughout pregnancy if I go manage a BFP! 
Xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Im back in hospital  

OHSS and very dehydrated

Xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh no!! Take care and get better! Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah honey, so sorry you are so poorly, but mega pleased you got your bfp.

Let us know how you get on, thinking of you sweetie   

Xxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry about that Hope84. Wish u get well soon.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hope   hope you're feeling better. I had to take clexane right through pregnancy & for six weeks post delivery   but I have APS. And yes, it is most definitely worth it  
xx


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Hope
How are you doing? Any better? 
I thought you'd like to know - I tested this morning. 
I'm pregnant!!!!!!!

I hope you're on the mend xxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Fairy )) enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you cxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Thank you for the well wishes. Ive only just come home after spending 2 days in hospital. Its soooo good to be home. They did my HCG on wednesday evening and it came back at 140   (7dp5dt) and ive just done some more tests which have come back nice and dark. Very happy lady!
Still look 6 months gone and feel very uncomfortable but this will be so worth it!

Fairy - yay!! Thats fantastic news!! So happy for you. We both went through our 2ww journey together and both got BFPs!!

X


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

I know! It's fab!! 
Ive pmed you xxx


----------

